# 20 gal com. before and after



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

This is my 20 gal community when i replanted it just over a month ago and again today.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Looking good  The tank has shown great improvement in such a short time.
Are you using excel?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

no, but i plan on starting. you can see the algae's quite thick on the left glass panel. i don't really know my stuff when it comes to nutrients so i'll do some research and decide if i should use excel or fert.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats super nice!  Thanks for documenting the tank.. I love before and afters..


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Awesome growth!


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

Look at all that growth! You might say I'm a little 'green' with envy.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

*groan*

Nice tank though.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice looking it sure greened up.


----------

